# Craftsman Router Manual



## jdkeith65 (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone have a copy of any fixed base craftsman router? My router was given to me by Dad without any manual and Sears does not offer the manual anymore. i thought that any 2HP fixed base router manual would be helpful!
thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/7888-craftsman-parts-manuals.html

http://www.theusermanualsite.com/
http://powertool.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/craftsman/craftsman_product_list.html


If you add your email address to the forum I will send you a Craftsman manual..
3,356 MB
===


----------



## jdkeith65 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have changed the forum so you should be able to email me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JD

Should now be in your email box 

====


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Try one of these for size.

http://www.owwm.com/files/PDF/Craftsman/315-17480.pdf

http://www.owwm.com/files/PDF/Craftsman/1963-315-25031.pdf

http://www.owwm.com/files/PDF/Craftsman/315-17380.pdf

http://www.owwm.com/files/PDF/Craftsman/315-25070.pdf


----------

